

Tags, as we know them, are flawed - dgudkov
http://bi-review.blogspot.com/2011/09/tags-as-we-know-them-are-flawed.html

======
lucisferre
I think it's a bit of an overstatement to say tags are "flawed". Tags are,
well, simply just tags, and not meant as a proper taxonomy system. They are
lightweight labeling and metadata and I think they serve that purpose
relatively well in the contexts they work well in.

The question that isn't being asked perhaps, is should tags be used or should
a fixed, organized and meaningful taxonomy of categories be used instead (or
in addition).

